
A cross-platform Reddit client built in SwiftUI - feross
https://github.com/carson-katri/reddit-swiftui
======
tenken
* A cross-MacOS platform Reddit client ...

It is not cross-platform in the normal sense as in supporting Windows and Unix
flavors.

------
Austin_Conlon
Neat use of SwiftUI targeting Apple platforms. If you're interested, I'd be
happy to test it out through TestFlight and give feedback.

------
stric9
!= Cross-Platform

